# Wilier - internal cable routing problems?????



## feuereimer (Mar 19, 2007)

I bought a Wilier Gran Tourismo with Campy Chorus. I love the bike, looks great and the ride is awesome. It accelerates great and is stiff and super stable at high speeds. 

I don't want to slam my new steed but the internal cable routing problem is definitely not a myth. My rear derailleur is super sticky and annoyingly ghost shifts. I spent all day in the garage trying to get it dialed in, but I realized that there must be some friction within the cable routing system. I jumped on the web and sure enough I found plenty of evidence that Wilier knows of this problem and has not corrected it.

Unfortunately for me, I already bought the bike and own it and I am committed to getting it perfect (sort of like the battered-wife syndrome). 

My rear brake is super gummy too and seems to have to do with the super short distance from the internal top-tube cable outlet to the brake caliper itself. 

Any suggestions or fixes are greatly appreciated.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

If your looking to reduce cable drag and it's a know problem the first thing I'd go for is a set of Gore cables. This should help a lot. Good luck.


----------



## feuereimer (Mar 19, 2007)

*I think I found the problem....*

Thanks, I heard about the Gore cables and I got them ordered. 

In the mean time, I finally got my Italian machine going and performing the way it should. As I said above, this bike rides like a dream. I am more than satisfied and couldn't be happier with my purchase. 

The solution....

I completely removed the entire system and started over again. I think what I found was that if the end of the "sleeve" that runs the entire length of the internal system is anywhere near a sharp bend, inlet or outlet; there is a chance that it will bind in the turn and thereby give the rider sticky shifting.

I noticed that the sleeve was very near the edge of the plastic cable router that goes underneath the bottom bracket. I think what was happening was the sleeve would move just enough when shifting to make the cable stick. I moved the sleeves away from any potential binding points and.......... precision shifts like Campy should which is why I went Campy. 

It pretty hard to describe if you don't have the part in front of you, but if you have the system it might make more sense. 

Good riding.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Your welcome*

We just picked up the Wilier line for this coming season. We'll be getting our first bikes in in March. Beautiful bikes for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

I've never had the pleasure of working on a Wilier but I do have a suggestion for dealing with internal cable routing. 

From what I read this frame has internal sleeves that route the cables. This makes routing the cable through the frame much easier but as you've experienced if the sleeve is kinked or not smoothly routed you'll expereince binding or soft lever feel. 

The old school way to route internal cables is to tape off all holes in the frame except the start and end point. Take a long thread (strong enough to pull cable) then suck the thread through the frame using a shop vacuum. This works so well I used to use this method to thread computer cables internally before the days of dependable wireless. 

As stated the Gore cables should help, it may also help to try a solid link type cable system such as Aligator links or Nokon. They tend to run much smoother with tight bends. I've even seen Nokon Cables used to route DA 7800 shifter cables under the bar wrap with only a small loop exposed.


----------

